# I feel like an idiot



## Crazyratlady94 (Sep 14, 2014)

Well, LeeLee meet her little brother-my boyfriends rat- for a few seconds under very close supervision, except when I walked out of the room for a moment and left my boyfriend in charge.
That was last Friday or Saturday night so about 10 days ago. Are there any signs I should be looking for? Should I separate her until she either gives birth or it's been too long?
Is there anything else I should be aware of? Other questions I should be asking? 
Thank you, I'm hoping she isn't pregnant!


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I will spare you the lecture since I am sure you now understand mixing two genders even with ''supervision'' was a terrible idea. The most sure fire way to tell if your rat is pregnant is to do daily weigh ins using kitchen scales. If she is indeed pregnant, there will be noticeable weight gain. Her nipples will also look more pronounced and pink and she may exhibit nesting behavior. There may also be a change in attitude - either overly clingy or more standoffish/aggressive seeming than usual. I would not separate her just yet until you know for sure. As soon as you know, I would start stocking up on the basics and in the meantime do your research and monitor her carefully.


----------



## Crazyratlady94 (Sep 14, 2014)

I appreciate being spared the lecture. She has seemed to be acting differently but I'm also overly paranoid. 
I have a DCN, if I block off the top level for the rest of my girls-when the time comes-and take out the level, would that be ok for her to have the babies in?


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

Can you do an emergency spay?

It is a huge task, to find really good homes for rat babies.


----------



## Crazyratlady94 (Sep 14, 2014)

Eh, I'm not comfortable with that and wouldn't have the money


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I've never had a preggers rat, but I think they are supposed to be in tanks so that the babies don't fall through the bars. I could be wrong though, since I honestly have zero experience with this. Good luck.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

A pregnant mom should birth in a tank. Not a cage. Babies can fall through bars or even get caught in them and killed. Not to mention escaping once they become mobile.

She will need ample nesting material and a secure place to birth, a large igloo will do fine. I would use something plastic so you don't have to disturb the nest a ton because it gets dirty. A nice pile of shredded fleece will be perfect nesting material, she will build her own nest if it's offered.

Start supplementing her with higher protein foods now, like scrambled eggs and cat food.


----------



## Crazyratlady94 (Sep 14, 2014)

I've been giving her hard boiled eggs incase she is pregnant, and I have a large tub she can use as a cage. I'm still praying she isn't pregnant.... if she is there will be babies by the 17th


----------



## Crazyratlady94 (Sep 14, 2014)

Here's leelee's belly. Opinions? She's probably about half way now


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Too soon to tell I think.

Cute baby girl though.


----------



## Crazyratlady94 (Sep 14, 2014)

Thank you, she's a sweetie


----------

